# FireWire Pen Drive?



## John Calhoun (Oct 5, 2003)

Has anyone ever seen a pocket pen drive with a firewire connector? They all seem to be USB.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey John,

Check this out from Micromat (not cheap, but kind of handy) - the Techtool Protege:

http://www.micromat.com/index.php?p...category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

Noodleboy.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

Kanguru - without Techtool
http://www.kanguru.com/fireflash.html


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Never knew they existed, thanks for the post. Won't be buying any time soon they are way overpriced.


----------



## John Calhoun (Oct 5, 2003)

Noodleboy said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Check this out from Micromat (not cheap, but kind of handy) - the Techtool Protege:
> 
> ...


This is what I was looking for. It comes loaded with OSX. That the extra cost.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Noodleboy said:


> Hey John,<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Micromat site said:


> Availability
> 
> This product is currently not available.


.

.

.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

I like Firewire jumpdrives, but its just a shame that some computers just don't have firewire. I stick to USB because I want to be sure I can share my data with the most types of computers.

Even Apple has forsaken Firewire, to a certain extent. Probably one of Apple's worst moves.


----------

